# UFC 121 Staredowns & Press Conference Pictures



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

*Brock Lesnar* vs. *Cain Velasquez* Staredown













*Brock Lesnar* vs. *Cain Velasquez* Staredown (Angle 2)













*Tito Ortiz* vs. *Matt Hamill* Staredown













*Jake Shields* vs. *Martin Kampmann* Staredown













Lesnar/Velasquez Side-by-Side Comparison













Brock Lesnar













Cain Velasquez













Jake Shields













Tito Ortiz













Brendan Schaub













Martin Kampmann













Dana Kissing Up to Reporters













Crowd of Reporters













Walt Disney Concert Hall


SOURCE


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Good stuff Thanks for posting...

Lesnar actually looks smaller than Cain in one of those pictures.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

its because of the angle the photo was taken...


----------



## Buhler (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but Lesnar looks way smaller than he used to. Does anyone know if he was cutting weight for this fight?

Thanks for posting, good stuff.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

No Lesnar doesn't cut to 265 anymore. He's just naturally leaner now.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

2 more sleeps guys!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao at Tito's big head.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Great photos!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Jake Shields look awkward to anyone else in the staredown?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Buhler said:


> Maybe it's just me, but Lesnar looks way smaller than he used to. Does anyone know if he was cutting weight for this fight?
> 
> Thanks for posting, good stuff.



Lesnar used to walk around at 280; now his pre-fight weight is 268-270.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Jake Shields look awkward to anyone else in the staredown?


yes i had to look at it twice.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Awesome! They both look intense. Lesnar wearing the beard makes it look even better. Man- we are about to see a war! This will be the best HW fight this year. JDS said something interesting on MMAweekly. He thinks if the fight only goes 1 round, Lesnar is gonna win it. If it goes any longer, Cain has the better cardio and he will win. Very good analysis by JDS. If Brock slams home a hard takedown early and holds Cain down mauling him with lunchboxes, that's his best chance. If Lesnar can't catch Cain or set anything up early, Cain's chances skyrocket with each passing minute. I think the first round will be a feeling out process unless Brock gets that big takedown. The 2nd round is drawing me to conclude that's when something big is gonna happen. This is a killer card. Already got my Corona's w/lime!  A hint on who I want to win. (Because I've waited too long for JDS & Cain to meet)...


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Good lord. Matt has an average size headt- Tito's head eclipses it. 

Tito must disrupt satellite feeds as they must reorient their orbits around his head.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Jake looks like a wanna be GSP- and some day- he'll be getting his wannabe A$$ kicked by GSP.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Jake Shields look awkward to anyone else in the staredown?


yes he does.

I also think that Lesnar has on one of the most tasteless shirts I've ever seen.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Jake Shields look awkward to anyone else in the staredown?


Yeah, it's his hands I think. Dude can't make a fist?



Also, Lesnar must have girl hands for all the hype the UFC has been giving them. Cain's are noticeably bigger.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man I realized there's some good undercard fights.

Middleweight bout: Patrick Côté vs. Tom Lawlor 
Heavyweight bout: Jon Madsen vs. Gilbert Yvel 
Lightweight bout: Sam Stout vs. Paul Taylor


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> Dana F-bombing Reporters


Fixed.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy sh*t I truely believe that Titos head is twice the size of my own...im not joking.
Also Cain is almost the same size as Lesnar?
My bets for this event: 3 bookie underdogs and one draw in Cain,Martin,Tito and Paulo.
The only one im pretty uncertain of is Kampmann but at 3.5 or so in odds ill takee that loss.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Jake Shields look awkward to anyone else in the staredown?


He's trying to figure out if he should use a brabo or a neck crank to rip Martins head off..


----------



## TomUK (Nov 22, 2009)

Look how thick cains trainers are, im sure at the weigh ins you'll see brocks size advantage alot more clearly.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He's trying to figure out if he should use a brabo or a neck crank to rip Martins head off..


You could be right but to me it looks like he might be suppressing a fart


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> You could be right but to me it looks like he might be suppressing a fart


Jake doesn't fart.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Jake doesn't fart.


Not sure what article I was reading but it mentioned Jakes meal of boiled eggs with avocado and tabasco. That mother effer does some serious farting:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Not sure what article I was reading but it mentioned Jakes meal of boiled eggs with avocado and tabasco. That mother effer does some serious farting:thumb02:


Jake has never farted. Or shat.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Jake has never farted. Or shat.


That might explain the look on his face then.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> That might explain the look on his face then.


HAHAH...

I must admit, it was the first thing that came to my mind after seeing Shields' pose...looks so awkward...

Brock also looks a lot more cut/ripped than before...EPIC!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm surprised by the Brock/Cain pics. For all the talk about Brocks size, I expected a more visible difference. Something like:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Shields looks like a yuppy uptown artistic sort of dude.

And Brock is noticeably leaner but I think the size difference will be very noticeable at weigh ins. Camera angles are giving illusions to the size.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Its kind of frightening the way brock's beard is revealing the homosexuals amongst mma fans hell ariel howani practically outed himself at the presser

disgusting


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Cain's ears clearly indicate that he has done A LOT of wrestling practice recently. This should be interesting.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Yeah, it's his hands I think. Dude can't make a fist?
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, Lesnar must have girl hands for all the hype the UFC has been giving them. Cain's are noticeably bigger.*


Take a look at this picture again... I don't know about you, but those hands look pretty damn huge to me.
http://i52.tinypic.com/s1lsex.jpg


----------



## R1WARRIOR (Sep 21, 2010)

Brock need to get a TD, or he's going to sleep, Cain is too good for him.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh really?


----------



## R1WARRIOR (Sep 21, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Oh really?


lol Yeah, we call that avoiding the fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Oh really?


----------



## R1WARRIOR (Sep 21, 2010)

See?? I could be as good as Rogan!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Soojooko said:


>


 

ZIP IT.......


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

www.zipit.org


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

www.SHH!.com. .org.



But on a serious note when are the weigh-ins?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> lmao at Tito's big head.


Holy balls, no kidding!


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Stripes on checkers? Jake Shields needs a stylist. Or enough common sense not to dress like a moron. Why does he always look like he's about to vomit?


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

G_Land said:


> www.SHH!.com. .org.
> 
> 
> 
> But on a serious note when are the weigh-ins?


2 PM Pacific time, so they should be starting around 5 on the east coast.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks I think I can stream it on MMAjunkie


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Thanks I think I can stream it on MMAjunkie


You can watch it here too 

http://www.ufc.com/live/


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Brock is huge. Cains hands are huge. Tito's head is beyond huge.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> You can watch it here too
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/live/


 


I am at work and ufc.com is blocked bo000o0o0


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Man, Shields looks alot thicker than kampmann!


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Tom Lawlor with the Art Jimmerson look at the weigh-ins, very nice. :thumb02:


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

Lesnar looked like a ******* beast, this is gonna be a great night. Some good cards, which will compensate last week's UFC 120.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Never seen Brock look that ripped before.


----------

